# Cva apex barrel



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I shoot a cva apex 50 cal. Muzzeloader. I love this gun, you can change the barrels on it and I have been trying to find a 243 or 270 barrel, but I can not find a barrel anywhere. Does anyone know where I can find a barrel?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Here you go:

http://bergarausa.com/Store-View.php?id=255

Looks like they have barrels in 243 and 270 available.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Got me a 243 ordered. Thanks


----------

